# Parts availability



## gearhead920 (10 mo ago)

I just picked up a 2014 Cruze diesel to hopefully replace my aging 2000 Jetta Tdi. I have been looking for parts to do routine maintenance and fix the known issues. I keep coming up with parts being back ordered, or discontinued. Is this due to the state of affairs that the world's supply chain is in, or is because it is a 2 year only car that has been discontinued? I am worried I made a mistake purchasing this car and planning on long term ownership.


----------



## Jimster480 (11 mo ago)

In for replies. I also was looking at a couple diesel models and when I looked up certain parts I did find what you are talking about. 
I read about some of the common issues via lurking on this forum and there were parts that are out of stock. Especially through gmpartsdirect it seems that there is nothing in stock over there anymore. 
I ended up purchasing a 1.4 Turbo instead of the diesel model both due to price and wary of Parts availability.

So I'm interested to see what others have to say here.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

GM parts have been a disaster since pre-COVID. 

Emissions parts for diesels have an extremely high failure rate (DEF equipment/exhaust sensors, etc), and it's not that the parts are discontinued; they're just routed elsewhere in the supply chain.

It _may_ get better in time.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I'd break down the Cruze Diesel parts availability into 4 categories:

1. Parts shared with the gas Cruze (the largest group): These are easy to find, and inexpensive aftermarket versions are also frequently available. There's minimal concern about locating these parts as needed. 

2. Brake and Suspension parts (along with a couple others like the radiator fan) that differ on the Diesel from those used on the gas versions: These are more difficult to identify, but typically not difficult to obtain, because they are shared with the Buick Verano 2.0 Turbo. There are a couple parts that are completely unique to the Diesel (like the shocks and struts), but the gas or Verano parts would fit, and would perform close enough to keep a 8 year old car safe and reliable on the road. 

3. Engine and other powertrain-related parts: While these engines aren't used in any other U.S. vehicle, they were used for several years in Europe before being used on the Cruze. If you know what you're looking for, you can order them from ebay or other European sources. Salvage parts also seem to be a viable option on the few items I've searched for. 

4. Emissions parts: These are the biggest issue due to the frequency with which they fail as well as the fact many of them are only used on these two model years of a single vehicle. (A handful might cross over with the Duramax or the 2nd Gen Diesel.) For those to whom an emissions delete is an available option, that relieves this issue entirely. For others, hopefully solutions will become and remain available for the remaining life of these cars.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> GM parts have been a disaster since pre-COVID.
> 
> Emissions parts for diesels have an extremely high failure rate (DEF equipment/exhaust sensors, etc), and it's not that the parts are discontinued; they're just routed elsewhere in the supply chain.
> 
> It _may_ get better in time.


I'm lucky to have one of the biggest GM parts operations practically in my back yard. I can order for local pickup from GMPartsnow.com and usually get my pickup email in an hour. Worst wait I've ever had is 2 business days. I haven't tried to get emissions parts in about 5 years, though, so maybe those wouldn't go as smoothly.

Ordered a steering wheel last week and had it next day. Hoping the clockspring I ordered Friday goes the same. (Of course now that I've mentioned how well it always goes, I bet this will be the order that goes sideways on me.)


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

revjpeterson said:


> I'm lucky to have one of the biggest GM parts operations practically in my back yard. I can order for local pickup from GMPartsnow.com and usually get my pickup email in an hour. Worst wait I've ever had is 2 business days. I haven't tried to get emissions parts in about 5 years, though, so maybe those wouldn't go as smoothly.
> 
> Ordered a steering wheel last week and had it next day. Hoping the clockspring I ordered Friday goes the same. (Of course now that I've mentioned how well it always goes, I bet this will be the order that goes sideways on me.)


I guess I am thinking of more common issue/recall parts - I know it's pretty bad in the GMT platforms. It took ~3 weeks to get a replacement transmission for my Gen 1 back in 2015. 2 weeks to get in a dual mass flywheel. Things like turbos, valve covers, and other common Gen 1 stuff have been difficult to get hold of at times in the last 2-4 years - usually because GM has tried to update a part and their supply chain ends just don't meet in the middle for a couple months.

Common parts for our old Ford have been surprisingly available, but they did stumble for a week or so on some of the recall parts for that last year like an airbag/ABS module.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Going off track. It's been the same with motorcycles. One week there. Next week unavailable.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

revjpeterson said:


> 4. Emissions parts: These are the biggest issue due to the frequency with which they fail as well as the fact many of them are only used on these two model years of a single vehicle. (A handful might cross over with the Duramax or the 2nd Gen Diesel.) For those to whom an emissions delete is an available option, that relieves this issue entirely. For others, hopefully solutions will become and remain available for the remaining life of these cars.


And this is why, while I do not agree with Emissions Defeat for newer vehicles, I do think that after 10 or 15 years it should become legal to do this. I imagine it's worse for the environment to throw away a perfectly working vehicle and buying a new(er) one than just let a small car run without a DPF. I could be wrong, but right now I believe buying a good used vehicle is the best thing you can do for the environment over buying anything new when factoring Cradle to Grave emissions.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

gearhead920 said:


> I just picked up a 2014 Cruze diesel to hopefully replace my aging 2000 Jetta Tdi. I have been looking for parts to do routine maintenance and fix the known issues. I keep coming up with parts being back ordered, or discontinued. Is this due to the state of affairs that the world's supply chain is in, or is because it is a 2 year only car that has been discontinued? I am worried I made a mistake purchasing this car and planning on long term ownership.


I think you'll be fine.
Parts are out there if you look hard enough.
A surprisingly amount of totaled cars are on ebay.
At my local pick and pulls there are maybe three in a 90 mile radius.

I currently have a nox2 for sale on this forum in the for sale section. It currently is rather hard to come by.

You will definitely want to get gretio for your phone to help repairing the car. Search this forum and find it and the creator is also on here. Snipsey.

It is basically like a gm tech two bidirectional scan tool. We as a group are fortunate to have him.


----------



## mwswarrior (Jul 3, 2015)

I have a '14 with 130K on it. Haven't had any issues finding parts and have been doing a lot of work btwn 100K and now (Brakes, struts, timing belt, water pump, pulleys, etc). The best source I've found is: IDParts.com. They've been great for both my Cruze and my Colorado Diesel.


----------



## gearhead920 (10 mo ago)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I would really like to keep this car and drive it, but so far I can't even get the parts to do the timing belt. The tensioner is non-existent.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Timing Belt Tensioner (Cruze Gen1)


Febi brand timing belt tensioner for the 2014-2015 Chevrolet Cruze diesel....



www.idparts.com





I just ordered a couple weeks ago just fine. Now they are back ordered. Hit or miss sometimes. The hardest part is trying to do something like a timing belt (might as well do water pump too), and waiting for a tensioner. Plus, $136 for a tensioner! Still love the car thou


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Bvogt said:


> Timing Belt Tensioner (Cruze Gen1)
> 
> 
> Febi brand timing belt tensioner for the 2014-2015 Chevrolet Cruze diesel....
> ...


I got the 2 I've bought on Rockauto for $76


----------



## gearhead920 (10 mo ago)

revjpeterson said:


> I got the 2 I've bought on Rockauto for $76


I checked them too, unfortunately they are now back ordered.


----------

